# Corsair 700D Ersatzteile



## Tripl3X12 (20. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Bluebeard,

mir fehlen bei meinem Corsair 700D sämtliche Gehäuseschrauben und drei Laufwerksblenden. Wo kann ich diese teile bestellen oder kann ich die Schrauben von einem Kumpel benutzen er hat das 780T?
Hoffe auf schnelle Antwort.


----------



## AMD-FXler (20. Dezember 2015)

Hi!

Also wenn, dann solltest du hier fündig werden:

Shop

Ansonsten den Support anschreiben, ob die deine Teile besorgen können =


----------



## Tripl3X12 (21. Dezember 2015)

Im Shop hab ich schon geschaut trotzdem danke habe auch ein Schrauben Kit gefunden allerdings für das 800D und nochdazu nicht mehr erhältlich habe gestern noch ein RMA erstellt und ne E-Mail geschrieben an:  diese Adresse hat Bluebeard mal in meinem Post geschrieben habe bis jetzt noch keine Antwort


----------



## Tripl3X12 (22. Dezember 2015)

Also der Ticket Support hat mir geschrieben dass ein paar der Schrauben für das 800D ins 700D passen aber nicht alle weis jetzt nich was ich machen soll weil für 8€ die Schrauben kaufen und dann nochmal 8€ versand zahlen um dann enttäuscht zu werden will ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## scorparc (23. Dezember 2015)

Tripl3X12 schrieb:


> Also der Ticket Support hat mir geschrieben dass ein paar der Schrauben für das 800D ins 700D passen aber nicht alle weis jetzt nich was ich machen soll weil für 8€ die Schrauben kaufen und dann nochmal 8€ versand zahlen um dann enttäuscht zu werden will ich eigentlich nicht.



Ich würde behaupten das die Schrauben zum Lieferumfang gehören?! Daher beim Händler reklamieren und Ersatz fordern, entweder Sie schicken dir ein neues Gehäuse in OVP oder die entsprechenden Schrauben.. 
Ist allerdings ärgerlich so kurz vor Weihnachten


----------



## Tripl3X12 (23. Dezember 2015)

Problem ist habe das Gehäuse vom Vater eines Kumpels gekauft hätte ich vielleicht erwähnen sollen der hat mir allerdings gesagt  dass er keine Schrauben mehr hat bzw. selber verbaut hat.  Der Vater des Kumpels hat jetzt gestern aber gesagt dass es eigentlich egal ist welche Schrauben ich da habe und vor allem wenn die Abmessungen der Gehäuse gleich sind.


----------



## AMD-FXler (26. Dezember 2015)

Du kannst auch bei einem Computershop fragen, ob sie dir ein kleines Schraubensortiment überlassen bzw für ein paar Euro verkaufen würden.
8 Euro Schrauben + 8 Euro Versand ist schon ein bisschen viel... Ausser du bekommst 2 Kilo Material um das Geld^^

Ich bastle seit Jahren an PC's rum und ich kann dir sagen, dass die meisten Schrauben auch in andere Gehüse passen.


----------



## Tripl3X12 (26. Dezember 2015)

Okay Dankesehr! Blöder Support^^ werde aber trotzdem auf der Corsair bestellen da ich mit zusätzlich gleich noch das Window Side Panel für mein Gehäuse kaufen will.


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Januar 2016)

Hi Tripl3X12,

Die Emailadresse ist nicht aktuell, daher kam da keine Antwort. Sorry dafür.

Die 800D Schrauben haben letztendlich mehr drin als beim 700D benötigt wird. So bist du schon komplett mit den benötigten Sachen.

Grüße


----------



## Tripl3X12 (9. Januar 2016)

Ja hat alles funktioniert trotzdem danke für deine Antwort ;D


----------



## Bluebeard (15. Januar 2016)

Sehr gerne. Freut mich, wenn auch spät, noch geholfen zu haben.


----------

